# In Beethoven’s Shadow - My Favorite Classical Music



## barblacho (Aug 16, 2017)

http://myfavoriteclassical.com/in-beethovens-shadow/


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I can't work out why you haven't been ejected as a spammer. You're basically using this popular forum as a gateway site to your own site and it's getting annoying. I'm going to report your next post.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

This blog post is full of false claims and uninformed speculation about Schubert's attitude toward Beethoven. There is NO evidence that Schubert was reluctant to publish his large-scale works because he felt intimidated by Beethoven. The truth of the matter is that Schubert very much wanted to publish his symphonies and other instrumental works, but he had trouble finding a publisher who was willing to accept those works; the publishing presses were more interested in his songs and piano miniatures. See page 227 of this book for more information: https://books.google.com/books?id=_...AA#v=onepage&q=schubert publish works&f=false


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

barblacho said:


> http://myfavoriteclassical.com/in-beethovens-shadow/


Again very consistent.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

eugeneonagain said:


> I can't work out why you haven't been ejected as a spammer. You're basically using this popular forum as a gateway site to your own site and it's getting annoying. I'm going to report your next post.


I don't think the OP will even read this "threat" - (s)he just dumps the links to this rubbish blogs and leaves until the next blog entry.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

It's just surprising that the moderators, who are usually on top of threads, keep allowing it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2017)

I love that the blogger has just been to see Bernstein conducting!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

eugeneonagain said:


> I can't work out why you haven't been ejected as a spammer. You're basically using this popular forum as a gateway site to your own site and it's getting annoying. *I'm going to report your next post.*


Why wait? That is how moderators hear about member's concerns, isn't it?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I wonder what all the spamming is about. There is nothing overtly commercial about the site, so what does he get out of it? Perhaps it's just a form of networking in the hope of promoting his other activities (he appears to be an investor of some sort)? Nothing wrong with using social media in that way (I do so myself) but it isn't good etiquette to just spam a message board with links. One should engage with the community and take an actual interest in discussions too.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

barblacho said:


> http://myfavoriteclassical.com/in-beethovens-shadow/


Yeah, really. This site is not supposed to be used for solicitations to your own site.


----------

